# Naming New Vet Clinic



## ryanline79 (29 Dec 2011)

Hopefully this isnt off-topic.

A friend of mine is starting a new small animal clinic in a small provinical town in Ireland. They have asked me to help with coming up with a name for it. 

Here is the shortlist so far;


A Country Practice - Small Animal Vet Clinic

Premier Vetcare / PetCare

"Name of Town" Vet Clinic

"Name of Street" Vet Clinic

"Surname" Vet Clinic

Advanced PetCare / VetCare

Ormond Vet Clinic (Historical Name of Area)


Just looking for some feedback / opinions,

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sue Ellen (29 Dec 2011)

A practical name that is easy for people to remember is best in my opinion and I think the name of the street/area is probably the best option.

Not everyone brings their pets regularly to the vet (but they should for their yearly check-up/injections alone) so something that comes to mind immediately is probably best.  Something similar to people taking the name 'AAA' because its easy to find in the Golden Pages or elsewhere.


----------



## bluemac (29 Dec 2011)

naming is key to any project.
Spend a lot of time researching, find who are the market leaders in Ireland and why and what they are called and why, work out what it is you offer that is different from the one down the road, use this to build up a list of names.


----------



## Ciaran (29 Dec 2011)

Woof Justice
Paws for Thought
Pet Project
Feather me Nest
Animalz 4 U
VetWorlde
Petz r Us
Vet Me
Pet Me
Animalosity
Vetz Express


----------



## Armada (29 Dec 2011)

Vets and Pets 
or
Pets and Vets


----------



## Ciaran (29 Dec 2011)

Vet Me
Pet Me
Animalosity
Vetz Express


----------



## Ciaran (29 Dec 2011)

Olde Worlde Animal Clinic
Pet Express
Vetz on Tap


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 Dec 2011)

"The Vet"

Not sure if it's a good idea to name it after a street, as he would have a problem if he moved premises. 

Sometimes it's worth looking at a UK or American Yellow Pages to get ideas. 

I am not sure about really clever names. They might be funny or clever, but they might confuse people.


----------



## Pedro (29 Dec 2011)

Surname's Animal Clinic


----------



## Vanilla (29 Dec 2011)

In a small provincial town my opinion is that the surname is best. That is, if it isn't an unusual hard-to-pronounce name or the same as an existing practice.


----------



## Pedro (29 Dec 2011)

Animal Magic
Pooch Parlour
Hoofin' Around
Licence to Cure


----------



## ryanline79 (29 Dec 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions, I'll pass them on. 

More are welcome of course.


----------

